

How to Promote Startups - rams
http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/

======
ckinnan
The problem is U.S. tax breaks for health care if your employer buys it, and
laws that ban health care competition across state lines. We should have a
robust consumer market for health care services and insurance, and we don't,
and that's the limiting factor. Expanding government control over major parts
of the economy is hardly a recipe for expanded economic activity or start-ups.
Also, I think the post is factually wrong-- America has three or four times as
many start-ups per capita. And the pool of capital here is much bigger, thanks
in part to lower taxes on income (yes that matters, the VC industry didn't
exist until Reagan cut the top rate from a confiscatory 70%) and lower capital
gains taxes.

